# Oracle touch - 2 years in..



## Knobby (Jun 10, 2020)

Hello coffee lovers

just sat down for breakfast and made two cups of coffee. One great one just ok.

I find inconsistencies between the first and second cup and just unsure how they can differ so much. It used to be that the first cup was average but now it's seems to have changed to the second cup.

My process, machine on, warms for a good 8-10 minutes. I pass a whole shot of water through an empty portafilter and let the steamer blow into an empty cup for 10 second ish. Then start making the coffee.

My second cup the milk is always not at stretched as the first cup. I use two separate cold jugs both with cold milk and both the same milk. Between cups I allow it to purge.

Any comments or suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

The oracle inside is a dual boiler, so I wonder if the steam boiler pressure / steam quantity is just a little less after you have made the first drink? Have you tried leaving the machine for 15 mins or so between drinks to see if it is consistent then?

8-10 minutes isn't all that long for warm up to be honest.

In terms of in-cup taste, could it be that you have adjusted the grind to get a good coffee with a medium-warm machine, then when the machine is hot (after the first coffee) the grind is then not where it needs to be?

If you power the machine on, leave it for 30 mins then do your routine twice, how is that?


----------

